# [APP] BitRich - the fastest way to earn bitcoin



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

Use BitRich to earn bitcoin right from your phone.

BitRich uses multiple methods to which enable you to earn up to 6 million Satoshi in one day! We are the highest quality and biggest earning bitcoin app. Don't believe us? Download and find out.








Download from Play Store

If you run a Xapo faucet and would like to be featured, found a bug, or have suggestions email us at [email protected]


----------



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

Check out our new update and Bigger withdrawals are now permitted!

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------

